# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  The names of Russian weapon

## JJ

http://www.iraq-war.ru/article/117718 
"Такое ощущение, что наши разработчики боевой техники и вооружения немножко издеваются над своими зарубежными коллегами. В смысле названий создаваемой ими техники. Вот у Германии есть танк "Леопард". У Израиля - "Меркава" (Боевая колесница). У Америки танк "Абрамс", у Франции "Леклерк", оба в честь знаменитых генералов. А у нас - Т-72Б "Рогатка". В честь рогатки. Не понятно почему, зато понятно, что КВН мог родиться только у нас.  
Или, например, берут американцы и называют свою самоходную гаубицу "Паладин". А англичане свою называют "Арчер" (Лучник). Все путем. Тут подходят наши и говорят: смотрите сюда. Вот самоходные гаубицы 2С1 "Гвоздика", 2С3 "Акация", самоходный миномет 2С4 "Тюльпан" и дальнобойные самоходные пушки 2С5 "Гиацинт" и 2С7 "Пион", способные стрелять ядерными снарядами. Нюхайте, пожалуйста, букет.  
Вот американцы берут и называют свою противотанковую управляемую ракету "Дракон". А другую называют "Шиллейла" (Дубинка). Все логично. Тут подходят наши и говорят: а вот гляньте-ка. Вот противотанковые ракеты 9М14М "Малютка", 9М123 "Хризантема" и противотанковая ракета "Метис" с ночным прицелом "Мулат". А чтоб вам совсем стало непонятно и страшно, была у нас еще ракета под названием "Кромка".  
А чтоб вы еще больше задумались, тяжелую боевую машину поддержки танков мы назвали "Рамка".  
А чтоб у вас башка закружилась, новейший ракетный комплекс береговой обороны мы назвали "Бал".  
А чтоб у вас идиотская улыбка на репе образовалась, наш самый мощный в мире 30-ствольный самоходный огнемет называется ТОС-1 "Буратино".  
А чтоб вас прям сегодня же в дурдом увезли - наш подствольный гранатомет ГП-30 имеет название "Обувка".  
А ежели что, то есть еще 82-мм автоматический миномет 2Б9 "Василек", ротный миномет 2Б14 "Поднос", миномет 2С12 "Сани", межконтинентальная баллистическая ракета "Курьер" с ядерным зарядом, межконтинентальная баллистическая ракета РТ-23 УТТХ "Молодец" с десятью ядерными зарядами, атомная подлодка проекта 705 "Лира", система управления артиллерийским огнем "Капустник", контейнерная система управления ракетами "Фантасмагория", самоходное орудие "Конденсатор" и граната для подствольного гранатомета 7П24 "Подкидыш"." 
Comments:  

> Добавлю
> автор spv2 в 07.02.2007 [10:36 ]    
> Я работал по теме "Удобрение"  От слова "добро"   
> Кажется, у нас ещё такой снаряд был- "приз"  Но здесь могу напутать. Может, и не снаряд...

  

> О! Ща я добавлю!!!
> автор BlackShark в 07.02.2007 [11:40 ]    
> И поправлю. 
> "Рогатка" - это ОКР, по которой Т-72Б глубоко модернизируется. Танк так не зовется. Первый Т-72 вообще звался "Урал".  
> "Арчер" - шведская колесная гаубица, самоходка на грузовике. Не британская.  
> "Рамка-99" - это опять же не имя машины, а название ОКР.  
> Окромя ТОС-1 "Буратино" (и ТОС-1М "Буратино", кстати, у ней меньше стволов чуть-чуть) существует еще и такой ТОС-2 "Карабас". Пока кроме названия ничего рассказать невозможно.  
> Кроме ГП-30 "Обувка" есть еще и ГП-25 "Костер".  
> Теперь еще названия прикольные.  
> ...

----------


## Ramil

Самое главное забыли - спецсредство "Черёмуха" (слезоточивый газ).

----------


## Wowik

Для любого закрытого проекта придумывается имя. 
Первая буква имени обычно задана.
Обычно подразделение свои проекты, начатые в одном году, обязано называть но одну и ту же букву.
Часто на следующий год дают следующую букву алфавита. 
В любом НИИ народ такое выдумывает!
Для любой темы надо имя придумывать.

----------


## Ramil

Нифига, вот: http://desantura.ru/forums/index.php...pic=2352&st=45 
Здесь полный справочник ЭСНРО (Ms Word) 57K http://desantura.ru/forums/index.php?ac ... &id=135015 
Вот буква А оттуда: 
А
Абакан – автомат Ан-94
Абзац – радиостанция Р-173
Аврора – ракета-носитель 
Автобаза – наземный комплекс исполнительной радиотехнической разведки (ИРТР) 1Л222
Автономия – перспективный ПТРК
Агава – тепловизионный прицел наводчика танка Т-90
Агат – аппаратура космической связи
Агат – танковый командирский прицельный комплекс
Аглень – РПГ-26
Адрос – авиационная станция оптико-электронного подавления
Адъютант – авиационная радиоэлектронная система
Азимут – шифровальный прибор
Айсберг – патрульный катер
Айсберг-Разрез – авиационный двухчастотной РЛС комплекс
Акация - радиостанция Р-609
Акация – САУ 2С3
Аква – подводный автономный телеуправляемый комплекс
Акватория – специальная радиостанция
Акведук – радиостанция Р-168, Р-140
Аккорд – корабельная БИУС
Актай – сверхлегкий многоцелевой вертолет
Акула – ракетная подводная лодка пр. 941
Акцепт – тепловизионный наблюдательный прибор ТНП-1
Аллея – корабельная БИУС
Аллигатор – боевой вертолет Ка-52
Алмаз – серия космических аппаратов
Алмаз – ракетно-космический комплекс
Алмаз – авиационная аппаратура бортового сообщения
Альбатрос – БПЛА
Альбатрос – самолет-амфибия А-40
Альбатрос – малый противолодочный корабль пр. 1124
Альфа – очки ночного видения
Альфа – лазерный целеуказатель
Аметист – ПКР
Амур – противоракета ближнего перехвата
Амур – подводная лодка 
Анаконда – система контроля морских рубежей
Аналог – экспериментальный МиГ-21
Ангара – радиостанция Р-354
Ангара – ЗРК С-200
Ангара – ракета-носитель
Ангара – корабельная РЛС МР-300 
Анод – лазерный прибор разведки ЛПР-2
Ансат – легкий многоцелевой вертолет
Антарес – катер на подводных крыльях
Антей – военно-транспортный самолет Ан-22
Антей – подводная лодка пр. 949А
Антей-2500 – ЗРК
Антиснайпер - малогабаритная лазерная локационная аппаратура 
Анчар – подводная лодка пр. 661
Арбалет – портативная КВ радиостанция Р-163-1У
Арбалет – авиационный радиолокационный комплекс
Арбалет – противопехотный гранатомет ТКБ-0249
Аргон – авиационный радиоприцел
Аргонавт – интегрированный модуль радиосвязи (морской)
Аргунь – радиолокационный измерительный комплекс
Аргунь – корабельная ГАС
Аргус – ночной визир, ночной телевизионный прицел
Арена - комплекс активной танковой защиты
Аркан – управляемое вооружение
Арон – авиационная РЛС для управления огнем оборонительного вооружения
Артек – радиопередатчик КВ и УКВ
Арфа – корабельная ГАС миноискания МГ-519
Атака – авиационный ПТУР
Атлант – самолет-транспортировщик 3М-Т
Атлет – тропосферная радиостанция
Атолл – корабельный радиолокатор

----------


## Wowik

> Нифига, вот:

 Фига! Это проходит под пунктами "от балды" и "юмор".

----------


## gRomoZeka

Действительно, забавно! Юмористы у нас в оборонке, однако.  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

Есть забавные, но есть и грозные названия. ))
2С25 «Спрут-СД»
КА-50 «Черная акула»
КА-52 «Аллигатор»
РСЗО «Град»
РСЗО «Ураган»
РСЗО «Смерч»
РСЗО «Торнадо»
БМПТ «Терминатор»
ЗРПК «Панцирь-С1»
АГС-17 «Пламя»

----------


## E-learner

> Есть забавные, но есть и грозные названия. ))
> 2С25 «Спрут-СД»
> КА-50 «Черная акула»
> КА-52 «Аллигатор»
> РСЗО «Град»
> РСЗО «Ураган»
> РСЗО «Смерч»
> РСЗО «Торнадо»
> БМПТ «Терминатор»
> ...

 А что грозного в линии светораздела, отделяющей освещённую часть небесного тела от неосвещённой части?
Если же это про киношного робота, то это уже проходит по статье "преклонение перед Западом".

----------


## Eledhwen

Не нужно придираться к словам.

----------

